# Chaps...



## Chrome (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, if you're not planning on showing, you can really just mix and match to your little heart's desire! Whatever floats your boat. I've personally never tried them, so hopefully someone with more experience can help you out. 

Wear half chaps over jeans and boots (cowboy boots too). 

What's the main purpose behind getting them? That may help you decide between chaps, ******, and half chaps too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I have half chaps and ride western. I use them mainly in lessons to keep the cuff of my jeans from interfering with the stirrup. Also, I wear them when it's hot enough to wear shorts, so my skin doesn't get pinched. I love 'em, very comfy and they somehow make me feel more secure if that makes any sense lol.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I wear a pair of half chaps in the winter when im penning. They are so warm! Our winters get pretty cold so any thing to help keep warm im all for!


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

The weather here in Michigan can be pretty unpredicable. lol So keeping my legs warm is a big plus. Also I like the idea of keeping my pants out of the way and clean... so I might just invest in a pair.

I noticed there are "schooling" half chaps w/ velcro. Would those be best? They are made out of leather suede.
Suede Schooling Half Chaps - Statelinetack.com

Or there are these zipper ones that look nice: (synthetic suede)
Dublin Easy Care Half Chaps - Statelinetack.com

Opinions?


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

Its really up to you. As far as riding, unless you are having problems holding on, you really dont need them. Full chaps are used in show ring. Again its up to you


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, here they are used for MANY reasons; brush, briars, and general things like a horse biting, a bull swiping at you, etc. There are *****, shotgun, and batwing chaps. I use shotgun (full) but its all personal preference, depending on what works best for what you are doing. If you ever get used to them, you'll never want to be without them!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I tell ya, ride through a bunch of thick mesquite trees chasing cows without them, and with them... you'll for sure never wanna be without them!


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

shmurmer4 said:


> I tell ya, ride through a bunch of thick mesquite trees chasing cows without them, and with them... you'll for sure never wanna be without them!


:lol: 

Sounds like a good idea when it's really hot out and you wanna wear shorts or capri pants, but don't want you legs getting attacked by trees and bushes on the trail. lol

Thanks everyone.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride in half chaps a lot. I especially have a pair of skinny jeans I wear sometimes and I wear the half chaps over my boots. I love them! Especially on team penning nights they kept my calves warm, and there were a couple of times when I got my leg caught on something and I definately was glad I have them.

However, I really do love my full chaps too. I wear them when dealing with range cows and during shows and I love them too.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, and I prefer the zippers. Just more reliable for me


----------

